# Pickled Octopus



## tomtom (24/2/10)

I used to buy jars of pickled octopus pieces from the local fish shop and it was absolutely beautiful with a couple of beers.
Does anyone know how to make the marinade or if I should par boil it first as I would love to make it at home.


----------



## Tony M (24/2/10)

Here is a simple one. The main thing is to boil the buggary out of the occy or it will be tough. Some recipes also boil the marinade to sterilise, but if you aren't going to store for a long time it probably dont matter. 

OKTAPODI TOURSI (PICKLED OCTOPUS)
-------- ------------ --------------------------------
1 Kg. Octopus
1/2 c Olive oil
1/2 c Red wine vinegar
4 Garlic clove
Salt -- to taste
Black pepper -- to taste
1 t Dried thyme
Lemon wedges, to serve

Prepare and wash the octopus.
Place the head and tentacles in a pan with
6-8tbsp water, cover and simmer for 60 to 75 minutes
until it is tender. Test it with a skewer. Drain off
any remaining liquid and set aside to cool.

Cut the flesh into 1/2" pieces and pack them loosely
into a screw-topped jar. Mix enough oil and vinegar
to fill the jar - the exact amount will depend on the
relative volumes of the seafood and the container -
stir in the garlic and season with salt and pepper. If
you are using dried thyme, mix it with the liquid at
this stage. Pour it over the octopus, making sure that
every last piece is completely immersed. If you are
using thyme stalks, push them into the jar.

Cover the jar and set it aside for at least 4-5 days
before using. To serve, drain the octopus and serve
it on small individual plates or saucers with the
lemon wedges.

Cubes of at least one-day old bread, speared on
cocktail sticks, are the usual accompaniment.


----------



## gregs (24/2/10)

Its been many years since Ive done this and had to think back a ways, but you make a solution of water brown vinegar, Balsamic vinegar and soy sauce to taste. Also you can basically add what you like (lemon, black pepper, salt ECT) you will need to have enough fluid to cover your Octopus pieces, although the smallest of the baby octopus is most tender. In a saucepan brining to a rapid boil your mixed marinade and add the octopus and cook until tender.

In a clean sanitised jar place the octopus and completely fill the jar to the brim and place lid let cool refrigerate and enjoy. 

My advice is to make small batches until youre happy with the marinade mix.

Cheers. Gregs.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/2/10)

MMM Pickled Octopus on the cooked on the BBQ grill.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Pete2501 (24/2/10)

Yeah dude. I can't even remember if I tried this or I think I liked it because I heard my old lady going on and on about how good this pickled octopus was but you've inspired me to go find some and eat it with a tasty brew. :icon_drool2:


----------



## tomtom (28/2/10)

Thanks for the replies. Im onto it.


----------



## ledgenko (31/12/11)

This is what I use as a recipe for pickled Occy ... but not really sure how long it will remain good for because the family eat it too quick ... 

1 kg Occy - drop it into boiling salted water and reduce to a simmer for 45 mins .. Remove the occy and cool under cold water - the outer skin should peel off nice and easily ... cut into bite size pieces and put into fridge to cool completely ..

The pickle is :

1/2 cup of Grapeseed oil or Canola oil, ( use instead of olive oil as it won't cloud up in the fridge like olive oil will) 
1/2 cup white wine vinegar, 
1 x teaspoon Balsamic vinegar, 
a couple of cloves of garlic, 
a couple of chillies 
salt and pepper 
1 tablespoon roughly chopped Italian parsley .. 

store in a sterilised jar or jars .. use plastic lids (Peanut butter jars are the bomb !!) and store in fridge for a day or two .. and she will be good to eat ... the longer you leave it the better the flavour obviously ... but .. :icon_drool2: 

and as far as how they go with beer .... :beerbang: 



Love it ... great by itself ... nice gift ... I can see no bad use for the stuff except possibly as an adjunct in beer ... but thats just wrong !!!


----------

